# hand gun repair



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I need some recommendations on who to get to repair my 45. in Pensacola or close. thanks


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bussey Gunworks & Defense llc. Milton,fl. 850-450-6101 [email protected] his name is Patrick bussey..Certified armorer and nra instructor..All around good guy..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of ".45"? There are many different guns that shoot .45, not to mention the different types of .45 such as .45ACP and .45GAP.

Tell us what you have and whats the problem. Unless something physically broke like the slide or frame (very hard to do) we may be able to help you fix it your self but we need to start with exactly what you have.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it's an AMT .45 acp backup. it has some reliability issues that need 2 b fixed. I just don't want to attempt what needs to done myself. I love the gun but there were some quality control issues at the factory that can be fixed if you know how.
I was told by mike's and uber's of a guy named rick on garden st., but their not open on Saturday.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Lock & Gunsmith on Garden St. downtown. Rick Rankin is the owner and #1 Gunsmith. Open M - F


----------

